# Kontact 5 / Player - Realivox Blues



## kr236rk (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi,

Am using Realivox Blue voice software via Kontakt Player. Whenever I open Realivox I get a 'Content Missing' pop-up listing about 8 files, they can never be found. I am given the options 'skip' or 'abort'. 

When I continue on into the software I find the majority of keys in Blue missing sounds, I get a run of CDEF then blanks up to the next octave, then more blank notes afterwards.

At the moment this software is like a musical instrument on which most of the keys don't work. I have been using a midi keyboard with Mixcraft software for many years now, and apart from the odd head-scratching glitch, which is often resolved with a restart, I have never encountered anything like this. I can even use an EWI through my DAW. Nothing gives me these perplexing and worrying 'Content Missing' alerts - why should any content be missing anyway?

Either there's something I am doing which is very wrong or this software is corrupted. There are no basic tutorials for it that I have seen on the tube, all the videos presume you have a perfect set-up and grasp of the software.

I am unaware of any technical help for this product at the moment although I have emailed Realitone the manufacturer.

Any help appreciated 

Many thanks,

Ric


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 2, 2017)

Mike is a good dude and will get back to you. 

The only time I have something like that happen is when I move a parent folder and Kontakt can't locate it. I usually point it to where I moved it, it finds it, problem solved. 

Can you find the files manually, or did you install it and then move it? 

Is this a new thing or has it happened from day 1?


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 2, 2017)

Steinmetzify said:


> Mike is a good dude and will get back to you.
> 
> The only time I have something like that happen is when I move a parent folder and Kontakt can't locate it. I usually point it to where I moved it, it finds it, problem solved.
> 
> ...



Thanks Steinmetzify,

Downloaded all elements last night and opened it this evening about 2-3 hours ago, been going round in circles ever since. I made folders for everything on my desktop, those missing files just don't appear to be there. But it's crazy, I'm on my 4th or 5th version of Mixcraft recording software which has volumes of instrument banks, and there is never an issue - those go to C drive by default - Mixcraft always finds them.

I have no email for Mike but have tweeted him and left a message on one of his Tube videos.

Ric


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 2, 2017)

I'll ping him so he sees this....dude owns this forum lol. 

@Mike Greene


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 2, 2017)

Many thanks. Hoping its just my ineptness & nothing more :-o


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 2, 2017)

Hi Ric. Your email is in our support queue (it's only been a couple hours), but I'll answer here.

First, people occasionally get a "Samples Missing" dialog, and honestly, I'm not sure why. Our current theory is that it has to do with the Windows unzipping app, but who knows. Whatever the reason, it's an easy fix.

First, when you get the "Samples Missing" dialog, click the "Allow Alternate File Types" box. (It's on the bottom left.) Then under the "Resolve Manually" section (on the right), click "Browse for Folder." Then find the Realivox Blue folder and click "Choose" or "Select" or whatever the button says. From there, Kontakt should find the missing files within a few seconds. (If not, send us a screenshot by email so we can get a better idea of what might be happening.)

Regarding the keys with missing sounds, I'm not really sure what you mean, but here's how we can get things going. First, is there a picture of a keyboard at the bottom of the Kontakt interface? If not, then at the top of the Kontakt interface is a button that looks like three rectangles. Click that and select "Keyboard." Got it? Good.

Now, as you play notes, you should see those notes being played on this "virtual" Kontakt keyboard. Here's the important thing - play notes in the _blue_ keys. Those are the notes that should make sound. (The other notes are called "keyswitches." Stay away from those for now, until we get you going.)

On the upper left of the Blue interface (but below the header), there's a fairly long black bar, which is where the "words" that Blue sings are displayed. (This is right above the "Next Syllable" button.) Is that a complicated looking phrase? If so, click the "Reset" button. Then click the "Oo" button, but nothing else. So the black bar should just say "oo".

Now play the blue keys on your keyboard. Are all the notes working?

Let me know the results from all this and we'll take it from there.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 2, 2017)

Thanks Mike,

Will plough on with this tomorrow (it is night here) - I already have several diagnostic screenshots but my photo host site has started blanking out 'third party' sharing so I doubt they would show up here. But I can email them to you if necessary of course. I did receive some kind help a couple of hours ago, and now have the software keyboard before me, but at the moment only low CDEF notes sound when you touch the keys or click on the screen keys; the same set of keys work an octave up, but inbetween are notes you can click, but no sound or vowel comes out. Also the Blue voice seems to sound the same monotone whatever you do, and I know it shouldn't sound like that. The demos I have seen are very impressive.

Oh, I'll try and upload that pop-up screen shot as a file.








Many thanks again 

Later.

Ric


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 2, 2017)

Ric, the missing files dialog says you're missing over 12,000 files (not just the 8 you see listed), which is almost _all_ the files, so this likely means your folder structure is incorrect. That would also explain why you can't hear most notes.

That won't be hard to correct, but it's way easier via email where pictures can be more easily shared. I don't have access to the support email (we have someone who does that specifically), but it sounds like you're already on your way there, so that's probably the best route from here. Let me know if it doesn't get resolved.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Mike,

Will update 

Ric


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

kr236rk said:


> Thanks Mike,
> 
> Will update



Update.

Hi Mike,

Your colleague Bill asked me to perform a 'Batch Resolve' which I did. I also performed a manual search of the folder on my desktop containing the Realivox Blue files. After several minutes the Missing Content pop-up reappeared, thousands of files missing, in both cases.

Wherever these files are, they'd be on the C drive - I don't think they'd be that difficult to find, so I am perplexed.

Currently I have paid for a full version of a software which doesn't work. I have sought technical advice and followed it, but it has not resolved the software issue. The software supplied is incomplete, there are tens of thousands of missing files. I am running the latest Windows 10, I can't lay the blame there.

This is now the second day I have been trying to resolve the problem.

Please advise.

Thanks,

Ric


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 3, 2017)

In the Realivox Blue folder, is there a Samples folder? If so, what is in it?

Be sure you have read the installation instructions, because my guess is that your overall folder structure is incorrect:
http://www.realitone.com/uploads/pdf/RealivoxBlueInstallationGuide.pdf

If you still are having problems, please post a screenshot of your Realivox Blue folder so I can see that it is complete.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

Thanks Mike.

Well I printed out all the instructions and followed them step by step. That's not to say I may not have slipped up somewhere, no-one is perfect.

Here is the content of the Realivox Blue folder plus expanded folders.

If the missing files are here then the search facility in Kontakt needs reviewing I should think.

Please let me know if there is anything glaringly obvious which is missing from the folders?

Thanks again,

Ric


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 3, 2017)

These pictures are helpful, because now I see the problem. In your Samples folder, you have a Blue.nkc file (size = 1 KB) and a Blue.nkr file (size = 0 KB). Those two files _should_ be 798 KB and 1.92 _Giga_Bytes, respectively. Just a teeeeeensy bit off. 

Those files are where the bulk of the samples are stored, so since they are basically empty, that's why you're missing so many notes. The only notes you're hearing now are the ones in the "Additional Samples" folder, which is only a tiny fraction of the samples.

My guess is that the download of the two rar files didn't get completed. They should each be about a gigabyte each.

Download both again, then double-click rar1. That should give you a new Realivox Blue folder with the correct size Blue.nkc and Blue.nkr files.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Mike,

Will try to backtrack to the download and update.

Ric


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Update.

Negative Mike.

Am using a _RAR OPENER 'Open RAR' _software to open File 1. It opens the file, the Realivox Blue file is created, and you get the same empty folders.

Please suggest a software to open these files properly and one that is safe and compatible with Windows 10, and I will try again.

Btw, should anything be zipped or unzipped please?

Many thanks,

Ric


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 3, 2017)

First, how big are the two rar files? If they're not about a gigabyte each, then your download didn't get completed.

For unpacking, most people report good results with 7-zip: http://www.7-zip.org


----------



## elpedro (Aug 3, 2017)

Winrar gives me the best results on windows 7-zip is good too...


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks. I just found 7 Zip after googling RARs and am about to open it on my DAW. It might have been an idea for Realitone let people know you need a RAR for this operation, if I'd known I'd have sorted something several days ago. The advertised default RAR at Windows 10 is obviously useless and strips files of their content. One of those all important Realivox folders is basically empty. Will update.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Okay, I think I've been through enough thanks.

On day three, 7 Zip extracted the first file but glitched on the second one - and delivered empty files again. Screenshot refers.






I am convinced Realivox is a fine software but the mechanism for installing it in this instance just does not work.

How do I organise a full refund please?

Thanks again,

Ric


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 3, 2017)

No problem. I've processed the refund.


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks Mike, I will continue trying for vocal software and maybe try Realitone again some day - thanks to you & Bill for trying to sort the issue anyhow


----------



## kr236rk (Aug 4, 2017)

Many thanks


----------

